# BJ- blind/deaf/elderly/diabetic cat keeps his home with help



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

i am BJs mom, and i have been working my tail off LOL to raise money in order to be able to keep BJ home with me 

i have made and sold scented soaps and fudge (everyone loves my fudge!) and soon i will be making kitty blankets 
sales have gone well, and people are asking for more! 


if anyone is interested in helping, or would just like some nice handcrafted saops for holiday gifts - or fudge- please email me at 

[email protected] 

thanks!

BJ is doing well, he has needed to have a dental and his BG has gone up since he changed diets to a renal diet, but otherwise is happy and looks good, loves to go for walks outside and sniff everything! 
he is my lovebug, if you would like, email me and i will send you a photo!

althea


----------

